
Craig Venter's ‘Digital-To-Biological Converter’ Is Real - ptrptr
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/craig-venters-digital-to-biological-converter-is-real
======
macca321
A dark possibility - a baby printed on another planet and raised by software.

